# Falls Creek Falls Tennessee



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

Any one stay at this park? Is it in the mountains? Any info would be great; we are headed that way in October and are looking for a campground (full hook up) with plenty of room between campsites.


----------



## col. Sanders crew (Sep 28, 2007)

Braggus said:


> Any one stay at this park? Is it in the mountains? Any info would be great; we are headed that way in October and are looking for a campground (full hook up) with plenty of room between campsites.


 We are heading there too in October, we made reservations at the Fall Creek Falls State Park Campground, sight unseen. I am curious too for any reviews and/or suggestions anyone has ?


----------

